
GitHub BLM Survey - glpzzz
https://747anon.github.io/blm-survey/
======
tastroder
"Obviously there were only 210 responses so this data is not entirely
accurate, [...] but I [...] think it still reflects the opinions of the sites
users."

That's not how samples work.

